# Foreman 500 gear reduction



## brokeforce650 (Sep 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to make a 35% GR for my 09 foreman 500?


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ya buy one. 350 plus your set of gears


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I could tell ya but then there would be many many people very unhappy.....if you look and read hard enough on the forums you can find out everything you need


----------



## MS Foreman (Jul 3, 2013)

the 35% is not a "big secret" its the 300ex primary and clutch basket but there is some machine work and welding to be done so it is easier just to buy one from extremerancher


----------

